# Larson Storm Door Hinges



## af3683 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a Larson storm door that is a few years old and have a problem with the hinges. On a few hinges the "hooks" that bend around the pin are sticking out a bit. I tried to push them back but can't. I assume the hinges need to be replaced. I would appreciate it someone could tell me how to replace them. Can I replace them one at a time with the door still on the house or do I have to remove the door? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you check with Larson,alot of there doors are lifetime warranty..


----------



## af3683 (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a limited lifetime warranty door. I have not checked with them yet. I figure they will say it is my fault and not honor the warranty. Do you have experience with their warranty service??


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I had a call to a similar problem some months back. This storm door in ? had hinges that were very bad, as you described, some of the metal forming the "hinge" had turned back and were sticking out. I did manage to massage the metal (aluminum) back enough for the door to work, but the owners wanted the hinges replaced if possible, as there were cracks in the hinge plate itself. This door DID NOT have individual hinges. I had to do extensive research, not only at the blue big box store where the owner "knows" they bought this door, and on the Internet. It was indeed a Larson door and the "hinge plate" was available from Larson. This will be the entire plate that attaches to your door frame, contains the hinges, and the hinges are attached with screws to the door. I had a hard time getting the blue big box store people to order it as they had no info on it, although I had the stock number, pricing, ordering info printed in my hand. ONLY after being firm and insisting to talk only with the store manager did I get anything started. Once the order was placed, it took maybe a week to get the part. Once the hinge plate was replaced the door was as new. Good Luck, David


----------

